# Cymbidium tracyanum spike development



## sweaver24 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is, admittedly, something of a boring picture. But considering that I carelessly broke the developing spike off last year when moving the plant around, I'm pleased that my Cymbidium tracyanum has forgiven me (or so I'd like to think) and is currently producing a robust spike. It appears to have stopped growing vertically and is now beginning to arch over nicely. The spike was produced a little late this year, but hopefully some of the buds should be open by Christmas--assuming I can keep my natural inclination to clumsiness in check for just a little while longer. 

Steve


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

The only thing worse than breaking a spike off is when the friend who's watering while you're away breaks it! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> The only thing worse than breaking a spike off is when the friend who's watering while you're away breaks it!
> Keep us posted.



No... when your dog decides to chew off 3 of the spikes! (At least there was one spike the dog didn't get to.)


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 21, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> No... when your dog decides to chew off 3 of the spikes! (At least there was one spike the dog didn't get to.)



That's all I needed to know. Part of my dog's daily routine is to lick the sugar deposits off the cymbidium buds. Just in case that's a prelude to chewing off a spike, the plant is now coming off the floor and going onto a bench.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 21, 2013)

sweaver24 said:


> That's all I needed to know. Part of my dog's daily routine is to lick the sugar deposits off the cymbidium buds. Just in case that's a prelude to chewing off a spike, the plant is now coming off the floor and going onto a bench.



I didn't think of the sugar. I thought the spike was more stick-like, but the sugar idea makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2013)

Good choice, to take it off the floor.


----------



## sweaver24 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Flowers!*

All but one of the buds have now opened. The fragrance is good, although not extravagant, and reminds me of some sort of fruit (peaches?). Although this species probably isn't overly fond of our hot and humid summers, it's proven to be quite adaptable. The lip is covered in these nifty fiber-optic looking hairs; hard to see from a distance, but kind of cool up close.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2013)

cool photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> cool phtotos. Thanks for sharing.


I agree.

Is the plant huge?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 13, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks awesome! Any photos of the whole plant?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 13, 2013)

Really cool lip!


----------



## sweaver24 (Dec 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Is the plant huge?



Thank you, everyone, for your comments. 

Dot, this is a big species. Here's a photo of the entire plant. 

Steve


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2013)

sweaver24 said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your comments.
> 
> Dot, this is a big species. Here's a photo of the entire plant.
> 
> Steve



Thanks -- I thought that's what I remembered seeing.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

